# ran over a deep puddle and gto puttered and wont start up



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Puddle is on the passenger side.

Immediately the check engine light kick on, engine was bogging so bad that I was steping on the gas to keep the idle up for a few seconds hoping that the symptoms would go away.

Underneath the hood the engine bay is dry.

Then I tried to turn it back on and the starter won't even try to turn the engine. Just dead.

Only thing that I can think of is my O2 sensor got dumped on with cold water and the thermo shock may have cracked the porcelin insulator.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It will be tough to tell what got wet and caused this. Let it dry for a day or two and you should be ok.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

this reminds me of my 07 dodge Ram 2500 with a cummins. if you hit a deep pot hole or a curb, you could get the wiring harness caught in the fan blades 

as far is the GTO, could have knocked a wire loose, or dropped a plug somewhere in there. give some gental tuggs on the various places where the wire loom goes just to make sure everything is connected still.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Local guy with a supercharged vette did the same thing and hydrolocked the motor, but Vettes intakes are real low. Good luck. Doesn't sound like 02s, if they got hurt the car would throw a CEL and run in default mode.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll have the mechanic take a look at the CEL today.

I didn't think of the knock sensor. Where is that located?

I doubt hydro lock since the puddle was no more than 5 inches deep and there wasn't even a single drop of water near the intake or entire engine compartment.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Any chance that I may have hydro locked my LS2 with the Lingenfelter CAI?

If so what are the symptoms?

The starter should at least make a noise/movement instead of just being dead right?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I'll have the mechanic take a look at the CEL today.
> 
> I didn't think of the knock sensor. Where is that located?
> 
> I doubt hydro lock since the puddle was no more than 5 inches deep and there wasn't even a single drop of water near the intake or entire engine compartment.





batmans said:


> Any chance that I may have hydro locked my LS2 with the Lingenfelter CAI?
> 
> If so what are the symptoms?
> 
> The starter should at least make a noise/movement instead of just being dead right?


I beleave the knock sensor is on the passenger side of the engine just above the starter. You hit the puddle on the passenger side the intake is on the driverside.

I would pull the spark plugs and rotate the engine. Maybe some fuses or wires got wet.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would start with pulling each fuse/Relays and make sure none blew out.. being it wont start id look at relays IMHO


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Local guy with a supercharged vette did the same thing and hydrolocked the motor, but Vettes intakes are real low. Good luck. Doesn't sound like 02s, if they got hurt the car would throw a CEL and run in default mode.


Aren't C5/C6 intakes over the radiator style? He must of ran into a lake 

Since your starter isn't cranking, I would check fuses/relays first.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I beleave the knock sensor is on the passenger side of the engine just above the starter. You hit the puddle on the passenger side the intake is on the driverside.
> 
> I would pull the spark plugs and rotate the engine. Maybe some fuses or wires got wet.


Knock sensor portion makes sense now due to the location.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How deep was the puddle?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Around 6"


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Turns out that my rear O2 sensor wire was rubbing up against the tranny mount from poor installation by the previous owner and the wires shorted out which blew a fuse.

Whatever fuse it blew will shut the ability for the GTO to start.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Aren't C5/C6 intakes over the radiator style? He must of ran into a lake .


Yes, but they sit in front of the radiator and are real low in the car. I think he hit a lake, the supercharger acted like a water pump and filled the engine up.


----------

